

Hacker News T-Shirt - grinich
http://hackertees.com/

======
zck
This doesn't look Y Combinator affiliated. Is it?

~~~
kylec
Given that "10% of profits will help fund a 2010 TechStars startup!" and that
TechStars seems to be a competing seed funding firm, I'd say no.

------
Tichy
"10% of profits will help fund a 2010 TechStars startup!"

Of all things?

~~~
DenisM
Shame. I would have bought a real one. If PG doesn't need the money he can
donate it to a ${good cause her cares about}.

